# Puppies Playing



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Just wanted to share this short video of our Vs playing in the field behind our house. They love it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBkFYqlTPJ8


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

I wish we had a field that big behind our place...they look like they get along very well.
How old are they?


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Dexter's a year old and Scarlet is 4 months. They are practically inseparable. I'm so glad we decided to get a second one.


----------



## vizslandobes (Feb 9, 2010)

They look like they're having a blast!!! I can't wait for all the snow to melt...then I won't be able to wait for the ground to dry. LOL


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Boy what a difference a little ;D rain can make. Here are Dexter and Scarlet chasing some ducks in the pond (not a field anymore) behind the house.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIJySsHilqQ


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Gotta love little Scarlet trying her hardest to keep up to big brother.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

What a trooper Scarlett is. Thanks for the video.


----------

